# Cracked windshield



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Who warrants Windshields? I did switch to a Zero $ deductible and some States have a law about replacement!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTDI said:


> I have had multiple cars and NONE of them have had an issue with the windshield like my Cruze. Its not the first time a car of mine has gotten a rock thrown up at it while driving down the interstate but the first to actually have it chip and crack the windshield. My poor car, terrible luck. Thankfully there is a warranty!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've had two (1988 & 1998 original glass) crack all the way across, and a rock chip in another. Shrug. Guess it depends how it hits.

Yeah, windshield isn't covered under any warranty - that's a road hazard. I have glass coverage on my insurance though.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

I have windshield warranty as part of the extra warranty I purchased with my car through Road America. My car has extra warranty coverage on wheels/tires, paintless dent, windshield, also my leather interior has warranty. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Windshields have come down quite a lot in price as well. My friend recently cracked his windshield and the replacement was under $250 total

Still sucks when it happens, but it beats a $700 hit

Nick C.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Diode Dynamics said:


> Windshields have come down quite a lot in price as well. My friend recently cracked his windshield and the replacement was under $250 total
> 
> Still sucks when it happens, but it beats a $700 hit
> 
> Nick C.


That is definitely a plus but thankfully mine should be "free" since I paid for the warranty 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you aware that on many modern cars the windscreen is a part of the structure of the car and helps to stop body flex. I am led to believe that the Cruze has this in the design.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Are you aware that on many modern cars the windscreen is a part of the structure of the car and helps to stop body flex. I am led to believe that the Cruze has this in the design.


No I was not aware of that. I just know my windshield sure didnt hold up to a tiny rock very well this time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Are you aware that on many modern cars the windscreen is a part of the structure of the car and helps to stop body flex. I am led to believe that the Cruze has this in the design.


LOL not in the Chargers! You try and climb a curb or median and you will crack the windshield, reason I was always a CVPI guy. You only had to worry about catching the rear bumper on the curb if you didn't have the police skid plate.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It really depends on where the windshield gets hit. Getting hit near the edge is nearly guaranteed to result in a crack. In the middle not so much. It depends on how much give the glass has at the point of impact. The Cruze actually isn't too bad. My Fieros went through windshields like they were candy. To put the windshield in most cars, including the Cruze you just "drop it in". The Fiero required you bend the glass to make it fit, immediately putting stress on the glass so the tiniest chip would crack it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Back in 2011/2012, there was an issue with some replacement Cruze windscreens not being the accoustical design of the OEM. Has that situation gone away?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

CruzeTDI said:


> I have windshield warranty as part of the extra warranty I purchased with my car through Road America. My car has extra warranty coverage on wheels/tires, paintless dent, windshield, also my leather interior has warranty.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 I did a check on Road America from South Florida and there are complaints. These items are really hard to provide a Service Contract on but I did not see an alarming amount of problems. How much did this Policy cost? I replaced the windshield last year and it was $500 as it had the antenna built in. No $250 replacement here.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I did a check on Road America from South Florida and there are complaints. These items are really hard to provide a Service Contract on but I did not see an alarming amount of problems. How much did this Policy cost? I replaced the windshield last year and it was $500 as it had the antenna built in. No $250 replacement here.


I think it was an extra $750 on my loan for the entire warranty. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

obermd said:


> It really depends on where the windshield gets hit. Getting hit near the edge is nearly guaranteed to result in a crack. In the middle not so much. It depends on how much give the glass has at the point of impact. The Cruze actually isn't too bad. My Fieros went through windshields like they were candy. To put the windshield in most cars, including the Cruze you just "drop it in". The Fiero required you bend the glass to make it fit, immediately putting stress on the glass so the tiniest chip would crack it.


It was driver side low middle region. Not the edge so I am really surprised it cracked and chipped so easily. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I replaced the windshield last year and it was $500 as it had the antenna built in. No $250 replacement here.


I haven't seen an antenna in the windshield since my grandpa's 1970-something Buick Skylark. 

Many cars have them in the back window with the defroster grid - what kinda car was this?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I haven't seen an antenna in the windshield since my grandpa's 1970-something Buick Skylark.
> 
> Many cars have them in the back window with the defroster grid - what kinda car was this?


My only extra expense is my Subaru as it comes with Defrost strips on the bottom of the windshield for the wipers.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL not in the Chargers! You try and climb a curb or median and you will crack the windshield, reason I was always a CVPI guy. You only had to worry about catching the rear bumper on the curb if you didn't have the police skid plate.


I thing the windscreen being part of the structure is restricted to small to medium FWD cars as RWD puts much more twisting force through the body. 

Bet the Caprice doesn't pop out the windscreen so easily as Holden builds cars that can handle abuse and keep on going.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I thing the windscreen being part of the structure is restricted to small to medium FWD cars as RWD puts much more twisting force through the body.
> 
> Bet the Caprice doesn't pop out the windscreen so easily as Holden builds cars that can handle abuse and keep on going.


Dodge Neons with bags would crack their windshields too if they decided to lower a corner at a time. Maybe it's a Chrysler thing :question:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> My only extra expense is my Subaru as it comes with Defrost strips on the bottom of the windshield for the wipers.


That's awesome.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ironic....my windshield cracked near the top to the left of my rearview mirror today. Can't feel the crack on either side, but trust me it is a pretty good size crack. Luckily in Florida we have free replacement of the windshield if you have insurance for your car. Still have to wonder why the Cruze's windshield doesn't seem to be too strong :/


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

On-topic random question. I'm in MN and have Progressive insurance. I have full coverage with $0 deductible glass coverage. If a window gets cracked or broken, do I literally get a new one for free? Or will I eventually pay for it by way of increased premium?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

McNeo said:


> On-topic random question. I'm in MN and have Progressive insurance. I have full coverage with $0 deductible glass coverage. If a window gets cracked or broken, do I literally get a new one for free? Or will I eventually pay for it by way of increased premium?


Progressive too, did a glass claim a few years back and my rate didn't budge.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Windshields should NOT increase your premiums. If they do, find a new insurer ASAP. Typically, there are laws that prevent companies from raising rates for things out of your control. Now, obviously, if you can't park your car and scrape your bumper that could lead to a premium increase. Same thing with a bent rim. If it occurs on an interstate etc because of say, winter potholes, rate shouldn't go up. But, if you're offroading, hilarious if you are in a Cruze, then they can raise it. This seems to be the norm for most companies. I've been through the gamut: USAA, Geico, State Farm, Farmers, All State. I switch mine every few years if another company can beat my current company's rate (I check to see historicals thought first).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> That's awesome.


Only till you have a crack. The defrost strips tend to make the crack spread extremely fast. I think I'm the only one on the forms with the original window and that thing has a million chips. so far the Cruze has 2 good ones I need to get repaired. Normally there was a chip repair stand at the fuel pumps on base for like 2 years but they haven't showed up this year.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No sense in boring you with my cracked windshield history, but how did this happen? Following a vehicle with duals on it with no mud flaps? Gravel truck? With oncoming and a two lane road using gravel on the shoulder, and the guy can't keep the darn thing on the road, have no choice.

Never heard of any warranty covering a cracked windshield, maybe I haven't been around long enough. Comprehension insurance covers this. I carry 100 buck deductible and the reason for this is they want $49.99 more per year for $50 deductible and $99.99 for non-deductible. I will take the risk.

But forget about comprehensive with a teenage kid in the house, Fort Knox doesn't have enough gold to pay for this. So when one my my kids got a cracked windshield, had to pay cash for it. In shopping around the last time, the pricetag was $450.00 with insurance, but was only $150.00 without it. So even wonder why I am carrying comprehensive, but good for other things, like getting hit by a deer or having your vehicle stolen.

Certainly had enough claims in my life, but never jacked up the rates with comprehensive. If your insurance company does this, find another one, certainly enough of them. Every other commercial on TV is about auto insurance. Other ones are about drugs you are suppose to tell your doctor, you need these.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Austin9991 said:


> Ironic....my windshield cracked near the top to the left of my rearview mirror today. Can't feel the crack on either side, but trust me it is a pretty good size crack. Luckily in Florida we have free replacement of the windshield if you have insurance for your car. Still have to wonder why the Cruze's windshield doesn't seem to be too strong :/


Thats how I feel as well. Off topic but I see in your pic that your front emblem is black. Did u use vinyl to do that? Or plasti-dip?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I haven't seen an antenna in the windshield since my grandpa's 1970-something Buick Skylark.
> 
> Many cars have them in the back window with the defroster grid - what kinda car was this?


It was a Hyundai and had the mast for the Homelink mirror and the antenna. If not it was just the Homelink grid I am speaking about!


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

CruzeTDI said:


> Thats how I feel as well. Off topic but I see in your pic that your front emblem is black. Did u use vinyl to do that? Or plasti-dip?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I used plastidip. Haven't tried vinyl wrapping yet! But plastidipped is beyond simple to do. If you need help let me know!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I haven't seen an antenna in the windshield since my grandpa's 1970-something Buick Skylark.
> 
> Many cars have them in the back window with the defroster grid - what kinda car was this?


My dad's T-bird had it in the windshield I think.

I recall our second Navigator had it in the right rear quarter glass.


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

Make sure to specify factory glass, not a cheap aftermarket part.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

SunnyinHollister said:


> Make sure to specify factory glass, not a cheap aftermarket part.


Ya I think they are just going to repair this chip/crack. Its pretty little. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Austin9991 said:


> I used plastidip. Haven't tried vinyl wrapping yet! But plastidipped is beyond simple to do. If you need help let me know!


Thanks! Im wanting to change mine too, but cant decide on carbon fiber look or just a shiny black. Just wasnt sure if plastidip would be easier or the vinyl. I saw a couple videos for plasti-dip and that I could do either of my choices with it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTDI said:


> Ya I think they are just going to repair this chip/crack. Its pretty little.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How big is it?

I had one repaired that was fine for almost 4 months (you could hardly tell it was there, as it was under the wiper), but later spread quite a bit after sitting in the sun.

It started under where it takes a jog off to the left, and went to the base of the windshield. The spread happened one day with no warning, and then continued to spread across the whole windshield.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> How big is it?
> 
> I had one repaired that was fine for almost 4 months (you could hardly tell it was there, as it was under the wiper), but later spread quite a bit after sitting in the sun.
> 
> It started under where it takes a jog off to the left, and went to the base of the windshield. The spread happened one day with no warning, and then continued to spread across the whole windshield.


This is it









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeTDI said:


> Thanks! Im wanting to change mine too, but cant decide on carbon fiber look or just a shiny black. Just wasnt sure if plastidip would be easier or the vinyl. I saw a couple videos for plasti-dip and that I could do either of my choices with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I did vinyl CF for mine and it held up to plenty of rocks while the chrome around it is pitted from rocks.... I guess you would have to ask a dipped badge person how their badge held up to rocks.



jblackburn said:


> How big is it?
> 
> I had one repaired that was fine for almost 4 months (you could hardly tell it was there, as it was under the wiper), but later spread quite a bit after sitting in the sun.
> 
> It started under where it takes a jog off to the left, and went to the base of the windshield. The spread happened one day with no warning, and then continued to spread across the whole windshield.


They can fix cracks like that in the beginning? I have a small chip in my window that I need to get fixed. I held out long enough for the shop in NJ going to get it done here locally.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> This is it


Ahh, ok, that looks repairable.



> They can fix cracks like that in the beginning? I have a small chip in my window that I need to get fixed. I held out long enough for the shop in NJ going to get it done here locally.


It was only about 1/2" long (going down towards the base) before it spread off to the left.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeTDI said:


> This is it
> View attachment 92050
> 
> 
> ...


Mine isn't that bad, that could be fixed. I was waiting for a picture like this...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^Had another that did that - wasn't even a freaking rock/chip visible!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> ^Had another that did that - wasn't even a freaking rock/chip visible!


More like the batwing?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> More like the batwing?



Its funny I had more window damage in NoVa than driving to NJ and back from OH on the turnpike monthly!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Its funny I had more window damage in NoVa than driving to NJ and back from OH on the turnpike monthly!


 I had some friends who said the same thing about their Subaru Glass and the N.J. Turnpike. When I visited them the screen was almost fully horizontally cracked and they weren't going to replace it, idiots! I don't know about most of you but original glass was not an option. These days it is harder to find and many companies don't pay for it?


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

My state requires no deductible insurance coverage for windshield repair and replacement. The trucking lobby paid our corrupt legislators to write the law requiring it a couple of decades back in response to a flood of lawsuits. The downside is that truckers now have little incentive to assure that flaps are functional and gravel is covered and removed from beds where they become airborne. I've had three broken windshields and two repairs in the last 5 years. I had problems with whistling at speed when aftermarket glass was installed so I now pay the difference to use OE replacement glass. Nothing is really free.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

The company that got hired to repair my windshield decided to replace the entire thing.....see how it turns out monday 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

CruzeTDI said:


> The company that got hired to repair my windshield decided to replace the entire thing.....see how it turns out monday
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They replaced my whole windshield today as well. With lifetime warranty and such I'm not worried. It looks like they did a great job.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Austin9991 said:


> They replaced my whole windshield today as well. With lifetime warranty and such I'm not worried. It looks like they did a great job.


Just worried about the seal, dont want them messing up more than they help


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

CruzeTDI said:


> Just worried about the seal, dont want them messing up more than they help
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App











Glad Im not paying that bill!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

